# Thyroid Eye Disease



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

This is sort of a Thyroid Eye Disease 101.

Thyroid eye disease or TED is technically known as Graves' opthalmopathy. About 80 percent of all patients with TED have the autoimmune hyperthyroid disorder known as Graves' disease. Another 10 percent of all cases are seen in patients with autoimmune hypothyroidism, either Hashimoto's thyroiditis Ha****oxicosis, or atrophic thyroiditis. In addition, another 10 percent of all cases are seen in people with normal thyroid function. When thyroid functionis normal, the eye conditon is referred to as euthyroid Graves' disease. Euthyroid is a term meaning that thyroid function tests are normal. Most people with euthyroid Graves' disease develop a thyroid disorder within eighteen months of the emergence of the eye disorder. But some people with euthryoid Graves' disease never develop thyroid dysfunction.

Read more at Suite101: Thyroid Eye Disease http://www.suite101.com/blog/daisyelaine/1074#ixzz0fdRsUc5l

How many here have Thyroid Eye Disease and are you under the care of an Ophthalmologist? How are you doing w/ it?


----------

